# Sims 2 crashing, Exception code 0xC0000005



## relang7 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have been all over sims 2 sites and google results for this; my problem is not Java related, my game launches fine, but when I have a sim go to a community lot, it crashes, and this is a typical log entry for the event (this one just happened on the lot, not going to a community lot). You should note that I have 512MB of memory free, so that should be ok, I have 1.5Gb of ram and a supported 256Gb video card with the latest driver installed. (I read somewhere to use an _older_ driver??)
This was happening before my new HDD, and when I got a new one in July, did a fresh install, no hacks little custom content, have all the ep's and sp's and just installed the new patch for Apartment Life, this began again.
I read on other sites that it's a problem with XP, SP3?
Also read stuff about dll files and fixes for them: when you google the exception code , all these fix sites come up, but I'm leary of those as spyware. Are any of them legit?

Thanks for reading and HELP will be much appreciated!!


Exception code: 0xC0000005 (-1073741819) ACCESS_VIOLATION.
Current thread ID: 3380 (0x00000d34).
Version information:
Application/module path: C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\The Sims 2 Apartment Life\TSBin\Sims2EP8.exe
Application/module version name: The Sims 2 EP8
Application/module version: 1.16.0.179
System version: Windows NT 5.1
System memory: 1536 Megabytes total, 512 Megabytes free.
Application/module configuration: ReleaseSRT


Extra Exception Data:

Shutdown: 0
HostName: FAMILY
MemoryUsage: 642592K
Neighborhood Name: Desiderata Valley
Neighborhood Prefix: F001
Lot Name: 250 Main Street
Family Name: Aspir
Extra Exception Data End:

Exception module: C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\The Sims 2 Apartment Life\TSBin\Sims2EP8.exe.
Exception address: 0x007bba85. Section:Offset: 0x01:0x003baa85.

Registers
EAX: 034bf31c
EBX: 00000000
ECX: 2432f150
EDX: 47aebd87
ESI: 14ea4420
EDI: 185ed090
CS:EIP: 001b:007bba85
SS:ESP: 0023:034bf2a8 EBP:14ea0afc
DS:0023 ES:0023 FS:003b GS:0000
Flags: 00210206

Loaded Modules
Address Size Module Path
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
0x00400000 45811352 Sims2EP8.exe C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\The Sims 2 Apartment Life\TSBin\Sims2EP8.exe
0x7c900000 716800 ntdll.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7c800000 1007616 kernel32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x4fdd0000 1728512 d3d9.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll
0x6d990000 24576 d3d8thk.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll
0x77f10000 299008 GDI32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x7e410000 593920 USER32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77c10000 360448 msvcrt.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x77dd0000 634880 ADVAPI32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77e70000 598016 RPCRT4.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77fe0000 69632 Secur32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
0x77c00000 32768 VERSION.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x76b40000 184320 WINMM.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x76390000 118784 IMM32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.dll
0x75a70000 135168 MSVFW32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVFW32.dll
0x7c9c0000 8482816 SHELL32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x77f60000 483328 SHLWAPI.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x5d090000 630784 COMCTL32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMCTL32.dll
0x73b50000 94208 AVIFIL32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\AVIFIL32.dll
0x774e0000 1298432 ole32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x77be0000 86016 MSACM32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x77120000 569344 OLEAUT32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x71ab0000 94208 WS2_32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71aa0000 32768 WS2HELP.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x73f10000 376832 DSOUND.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\DSOUND.dll
0x5cd70000 28672 serwvdrv.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll
0x5b0a0000 28672 umdmxfrm.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
0x773d0000 1060864 comctl32.dll C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.5512_x-ww_35d4ce83\comctl32.dll
0x59a60000 659456 DbgHelp.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\DbgHelp.dll
0x76bf0000 45056 psapi.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\psapi.dll
0x5ad70000 229376 uxtheme.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x74720000 311296 MSCTF.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x76ee0000 245760 rasapi32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasapi32.dll
0x76e90000 73728 rasman.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasman.dll
0x5b860000 348160 NETAPI32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
0x76eb0000 192512 TAPI32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\TAPI32.dll
0x76e80000 57344 rtutils.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
0x76c30000 188416 WINTRUST.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
0x77a80000 610304 CRYPT32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x77b20000 73728 MSASN1.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x76c90000 163840 IMAGEHLP.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
0x72d20000 36864 wdmaud.drv C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
0x72d10000 32768 msacm32.drv C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
0x77bd0000 28672 midimap.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
0x73ee0000 16384 KsUser.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\KsUser.dll
0x755c0000 188416 msctfime.ime C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
0x07230000 2904064 xpsp2res.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
0x68000000 221184 rsaenh.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x769c0000 737280 userenv.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\userenv.dll
0x75e60000 77824 cryptnet.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptnet.dll
0x722b0000 20480 SensApi.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\SensApi.dll
0x4d4f0000 364544 WINHTTP.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINHTTP.dll
0x76f60000 180224 WLDAP32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x76fd0000 520192 CLBCATQ.DLL C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
0x77050000 806912 COMRes.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
0x4f680000 2125824 dxdiagn.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxdiagn.dll
0x74ef0000 32768 wbemprox.dll C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wbemprox.dll
0x75290000 225280 wbemcomn.dll C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wbemcomn.dll
0x74ed0000 57344 wbemsvc.dll C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wbemsvc.dll
0x75690000 483328 fastprox.dll C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\fastprox.dll
0x76080000 413696 MSVCP60.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll
0x767a0000 77824 NTDSAPI.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTDSAPI.dll
0x76f20000 159744 DNSAPI.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x73760000 307200 ddraw.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddraw.dll
0x73bc0000 24576 DCIMAN32.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x6d910000 462848 D3DIM.DLL C:\WINDOWS\system32\D3DIM.DLL
0x0a0e0000 434176 nvapi.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll
0x77920000 995328 SETUPAPI.dll C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x60000000 360448 ijl15.dll C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\The Sims 2 Apartment Life\TSBin\ijl15.dll

Call stack:
0x0001:0x003baa85 C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\The Sims 2 Apartment Life\TSBin\Sims2EP8.exe GZDllGetGZCOMDirector() + 3852457

Stack data: (ESP is 0x034bf2a8)
0x034bf128 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000080 ff3f0000 00000000 
0x034bf148 0000803f 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000803f 00000000 00000000 
0x034bf168 00000000 00000000 0000803f 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0000803f 
0x034bf188 d3f00045 e45d2bc5 4551cc43 f71ccd43 00000080 e45d2bc5 00000080 00000080 
0x034bf1a8 00000000 00000000 4551cc43 f71ccd43 00000000 00000000 00000000 f71ccd43 
0x034bf1c8 3a000000 0000ffff 39000000 08ab1800 00000000 00000000 1d000000 01000000 
0x034bf1e8 e0a01c00 bce01200 2971937c bce01200 00ab1800 3372937c 086f937c 10301b00 
0x034bf208 10e61200 00001400 58621c00 0000ffff 48621c00 00001400 1d000200 50d9907c 
0x034bf228 48621c00 e8e01200 1c004700 3a000000 f83f0000 10301b00 20d8977c 36000000 
0x034bf248 0000ffff 39000000 1d000200 3a000000 1a020000 00000000 184a1b00 36000000 
0x034bf268 1a020000 00000000 00ab1800 60621c00 20004500 00ab1800 01000000 30000000 
0x034bf288 72005c00 00000000 02000000 30000000 88b13e00 10301b00 0e000000 10341b00 
0x034bf2a8 28112f01 2044ea14 0055022b 87bdae47 ebe74000 08000000 f0d05e18 7e4c4000 
0x034bf2c8 648df100 a0db06fb 1cf34b03 f00aea14 2044ea14 fc0aea14 00000000 6b6e6766 
0x034bf2e8 f8159d14 6c75626c 616d7074 28112f01 9069a116 9069a116 9869a116 00000000 
0x034bf308 3cf34b03 48b41a01 02000000 2136f200 f00aea14 00000000 2044ea14 4e000000 
0x034bf328 fc0aea14 2044ea14 d8159d14 00000000 38493424 a8f34b03 50c01a01 00000000 
0x034bf348 837cf200 f00aea14 2044ea14 2044ea14 4e000000 c0d2043e 90d05e18 ffffffff 
0x034bf368 b4d0e500 eeb94000 9031ce22 c015be73 74457844 53cb4000 01000000 fe43f600 
0x034bf388 9031ce22 c55b07e9 04000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 03000000 00000000 
0x034bf3a8 a8f44b03 18c61a01 00000000 b17df200 f00aea14 2044ea14 20cf7b00 2044ea14 
0x034bf3c8 00a32c01 c0100605 b031ce22 fcefdf2d a8836820 e8cf043e 00010000 d7a79000 
0x034bf3e8 d81c0605 f7b16efc b031ce00 b7000000 d0887f0a 80000000 f7b16efc fa32051c 
0x034bf408 f123d4ff 77384885 2044ea14 62642465 b7000000 01000000 f7b16efc fa32051c 

Instruction data: (EIP is 0x007bba85)
0x007bba05 8b c6 5e 5b c2 04 00 cc cc cc cc 83 ec 18 56 8b f1 8b 4e 30 8b 01 57 8d 54 24 0a 52 ff 50 14 8d 
0x007bba25 46 18 8b c8 8b 39 8b 41 04 3b f8 8b 51 08 8b 49 0c 89 54 24 18 75 09 8b 49 fc 8d b9 80 00 00 00 
0x007bba45 8a 44 24 0a 84 c0 74 51 8b 4e 30 8b 01 8d 54 24 0b 52 ff 50 14 8b 4e 30 8b 01 8d 54 24 0c 52 ff 
0x007bba65 50 24 8a 4c 24 0b 84 c9 8b 44 24 28 8b 54 24 0c c7 00 00 00 00 00 74 05 8b 4f e0 eb 03 8b 4f ec 
0x007bba85 8b 0c 91 85 c9 74 1c 8b 11 50 8b 44 24 28 50 ff 12 5f 5e 83 c4 18 c2 08 00 8b 4c 24 28 c7 01 00 
0x007bbaa5 00 00 00 5f 5e 83 c4 18 c2 08 00 83 ec 0c 53 56 57 33 db 6a 14 8b f9 89 5c 24 10 e8 26 e0 69 00 
0x007bbac5 8b f0 83 c4 04 3b f3 74 2c 89 5e 04 89 5e 08 6a 08 89 5e 0c e8 fd 2c c5 ff 89 46 04 89 46 08 8d 
0x007bbae5 48 08 89 4e 0c 88 18 83 c4 04 c7 06 28 11 2f 01 89 5e 10 eb 02 33 f6 8b 44 24 0c 3b f0 74 25 3b


----------

